# Lower Provo



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

So I never fish the Provo until this time of year. I have a great time going to places further away and much much less crowded. It was a beautiful day today so I headed up. My cute wife went with me. We got her bundled up really good for the bitter 40 degree weather. :lol:








These two dogs followed us the whole way and were good pups staying out of the water and keeping my wife entertained while I fished. :mrgreen:

I have been staring down these all season and it sure was a nice change to throw the Crucial again.
















Got about 15 on the spinning rod and was loving it!!
















Brought the three weight hoping for a hatch. Its brand new and I only lasted a few casts. I was way under-gunned with a head wind and a 7'6" rod. :roll: 
















So I went back to the spinning rod and picked up another five or so.































Best part of the day was that I didnt see another soul! Great day on the river. Thanks for looking.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Perty browns!
That river looks very inviting. Might have to switch out a few ice rods and kidnap you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics.

3 weights are not for punks.....Hey, did ya have the normal Lower terminal tackle: two dropper flies, one attractor fly, a bobber...ah I mean a strike indicator, all followed by a split shot the size of a pea? :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Perty browns!
> That river looks very inviting. Might have to switch out a few ice rods and kidnap you.


 :mrgreen: Too much fun stuff going on!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Nice pics.
> 
> 3 weights are not for punks.....Hey, did ya have the normal Lower terminal tackle: two dropper flies, one attractor fly, a bobber...ah I mean a strike indicator, all followed by a split shot the size of a pea? :lol:


Hahaha I would need the 5 wt or bigger for the PRBR (Provo River Bounce Rig). I suck on river with fly rods. I need to practice more but its hard when I have the spinning rod figured.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Sweet!!! Never fly fished, but I can sure fish with a spin rod.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Sweet report, Nor-tah! Nice pictures too. I love chasing those river browns. It's definitely a nice change of pace from sitting on the ice for hours at a time. I just might have to hit up a river myself pretty soon.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Nice pics.
> ...


he, he, he, he

A) Tie a swivel on the end of the line on your spinning outfit.
B) Untangle the PRBR mess on yer fly rod
C) Remove the PRBR contraption, leader and all, from your fly line.
D) Tie the PRBR thingie to the swivel on your spinning line. Use the Googer Flanged Cottonwood knot or equivilant.
E) Untangle the PRBR mess from the weeds
F) Cast the PRBT out in the river and fish like a normal person.

Geeze Nor-tah, do what all us elitist fly fishing pros do: Take the 3wt fly line off yer 3wt fly rod and put 4wt line on it. It casts great; the fish, and the purists watching you, won't know the difference.

Hey, did you keep that stray Border Collie?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice job nor-tah im going to hit the river tomarow i just dusted off the fly rod and ready to get off the ice for a day and hope to get into some fish


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nortah. Great pics. It always helps to bring the photographer along. I guess we'll all be down at the river - the perch party is off and the slush monster rules. Its a great time of year for the Provo. I fish a five wt. with a sow bug and WD40 dropper this time of year and griffiths gnats if I want to go dry. Works great. BTW - I catch 90 percent of my fish in that river on the WD40, size 20. Blue-winged olive days are not too far off - 1st week of March or a few days after.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Three more weekends of passing that river then I will bust out the 5wt and the pheasant tails and go nymph them up! The only way to get better with the fly rod is to leave the spinning rod at home. I need to tell myself that the next time I go out on the still water! :mrgreen:


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

If your Catching fish like that on a spinning rod, Why would you want to even bother with a fly Rod. I fly fish with my spinning rod also, One Rod does it all.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

catch22 said:


> Nortah. Great pics. It always helps to bring the photographer along. I guess we'll all be down at the river - the perch party is off and the slush monster rules. Its a great time of year for the Provo. I fish a five wt. with a sow bug and WD40 dropper this time of year and griffiths gnats if I want to go dry. Works great. BTW - I catch 90 percent of my fish in that river on the WD40, size 20. Blue-winged olive days are not too far off - 1st week of March or a few days after.


Great advise!! I'll go pick some up!! What length of tippet do you drop them on? What are your favorite bobbers...er indicators to use for nymphing?

Goob, we checked the collars on both dogs and they were from the houses near where we were fishing. Good pups for sure. My wife loves border collies.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

:O•-: ......

congrats on the fish. We need to do some fishing


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> :O•-: ......
> 
> congrats on the fish. We need to do some fishing


 :lol: :wink: Missed you at your spot man. And yes, we need to fish. PM me back when you get a sec.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

blueboy22 said:


> If your Catching fish like that on a spinning rod, Why would you want to even bother with a fly Rod. I fly fish with my spinning rod also, One Rod does it all.


+1 True that!


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

I was a few miles below where those pictures were taken yesterday. You are right about the wind. It can be a perfect day, then the wind comes up, and its a night and day difference. There were some BWO's on the water yesterday. only saw a handful or so though, with a few midges to boot. Had fair success fishing a streamer, but had better luck driftin the bugger with a soft hackle behind it. I don't know why everyone fishes 18's and 20's. I have better luck with sixteens


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

Nor-tah is married?? I never really thought about you being married, based on all of the fishing you do. lol. You are a lucky man.

Those are some great pics. It is tough to see, but are those pearl tube jigs you were using? I would have thought you would have caught them on lucky crafts.  I wish I lived closer to the Provo.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey bud! Haha yep married for over two years now! We have a little girl on the way in July.  Luckys when its warm, plastics in the winter.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

blueboy22 said:


> If your Catching fish like that on a spinning rod, Why would you want to even bother with a fly Rod. I fly fish with my spinning rod also, One Rod does it all.


Why even bother with a fly rod? This question makes no sense to me. I fish both ways but prefer the fly rod because there is no comparison to the quality of the experience. The fish has a better chance of getting away and for me that says it all. I don't hunt but I imagine it is similar to the difference between the archery hunt and the rifle hunt. Nortah, I will PM the details of my routine on the lower Provo soon.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

catch22 said:


> blueboy22 said:
> 
> 
> > If your Catching fish like that on a spinning rod, Why would you want to even bother with a fly Rod. I fly fish with my spinning rod also, One Rod does it all.
> ...


i love to use the fly pole just for the fact that its more of a challenge then spinning to try and get the fish to bite i can catch fish anywhere on spinners and spoons but fly fishing is a rewarding challenge and im always learning more about it as im still starting out in it i havent done much of it since my boy was born almost 5 years ago


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Just the oppisite for me. I catch way more on my fly pole than on my spinning or casting or trolling.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

catch22 said:


> blueboy22 said:
> 
> 
> > If your Catching fish like that on a spinning rod, Why would you want to even bother with a fly Rod. I fly fish with my spinning rod also, One Rod does it all.
> ...


Thank you sir.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

catch22 said:


> blueboy22 said:
> 
> 
> > If your Catching fish like that on a spinning rod, Why would you want to even bother with a fly Rod. I fly fish with my spinning rod also, One Rod does it all.
> ...


"The Fish has a better chance of getting away"? This statement makes no sense to me. I prefer to land the Fish I hook, not see them get away.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

blueboy22 said:


> "The Fish has a better chance of getting away"? This statement makes no sense to me. I prefer to land the Fish I hook, not see them get away.


 :lol: I also thought to myself, you know, if I was hunting whether it be with bow or rifle, I'm pretty sure I'd want to "catch" the animal I shot at too.... I'd feel awful if it escaped after having a chunk of metal dug into it (bullet or broadhead). 8)


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> blueboy22 said:
> 
> 
> > "The Fish has a better chance of getting away"? This statement makes no sense to me. I prefer to land the Fish I hook, not see them get away.
> ...


Obviously the hunting metaphor isn't working. When fishing we are not always looking for the "kill shot". Sorry if I am a catch and release kind of guy and there are arguments both ways about the ethics of that. I understand that it is all bloodsport but when I hook into a huge fish and it outsmarts me...that is a great day. I know that I am not alone on this.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

catch22 said:


> Sorry if I am a catch and release kind of guy and there are arguments both ways about the ethics of that. I understand that it is all bloodsport but when I hook into a huge fish and it outsmarts me...that is a great day. I know that I am not alone on this.


Just playing devils advocate here.... to be a catch and release guy, you'd have to catch the fish you're angling for right? I followed your metaphor about fly fishing and archery.... but I'd read it as its more difficult to even seal the deal on the fish using fly gear and some of the folks on here say its easier.... so.... :?: When I hook a huge fish and it gets away without letting me lay hands on it.... that kinda bums me out to be honest... it certainly isn't the highlight of a fishing trip. Everybody has their own "high points" I guess.... but to say there is no comparison to the quality of the experience when fly fishing.... well, again, I guess every person is looking for their own little slice of heaven and not everyone finds it with a fly rod in hand. 8) I'm not a huge fan of eating trout because I ate probably more than my fair share when I lived in Provo so I get the whole catch and release bit. I'll be killing four trout using a spinning rod this weekend though because trout appetizers with saltines and tartar sauce wash down nice with an ice cold beer. :wink:


----------



## pezvela (Nov 3, 2007)

Your wife is a ton better looking than you. Getting ready for a few days on Powell. Want to tag along? remember: This isn't going to be a boy scout jamboree. but there should be a ton of big stripers, some smallmouth and maybe big crappie. Call me. Incidentally, I'm delighted you're still fishin'.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Well done! Good trip and props on getting the wife out with you.


----------

